# Walther P22 - mini-mags? High Velocity ammo?



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

What is the power range recommended for the P22?


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

My wife's P22 will only cycle reliably with CCI mini mags. It definitely likes the hotter loads.


----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)

Mine has worked with any load. I usually get the Federal bulk pack. A LOT cheaper than Mini-mags.


----------

